# Lizardfish?



## nomoreboats (Sep 22, 2004)

Fished the west side of Lynnhaven inlet today from 0700-1245 using bloodworms and squid. Caught the usual mix of small stuff-a blue, speck/striper doubleheader, bunch of blowfish and couple flounder-all released. 3 nice spot came home in the bucket. Anyway, the girlfriend pulls up this long and skinny fish about a foot long with a big mouth and some pretty wicked teeth. Another guy said it was a lizardfish-never heard of it or saw one before. Anybody seen one of these before?


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Lizzard fish*

Yep. You see them a lot in the winter.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

you getem in the late summer in the bay...i don't know if they go up river to spawn or not...but i see them in the inlets later(late summer, early fall).


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Yeppers... Inshore Lizardfish, aka Sand Pike, aka Preacher's D!ck, among others...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

We were out in the boat yesterday afternoon and I saw around a 4.5 ft. fish resembling the Alligator Gars we used to catch (did not want to catch) in Texas. They are of course, related in some way to Pike and Pickeral. Looked like it was around a 20lb fish cruising just under the surface.

Was strange to see something like that in saltwater.

Does someone know what that kind is called?

Thanks!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Bob,*

It sounds like a Houndfish to me. Their also called the poor mans Marlin because of the way they will jump when you hook them up. .....Tightlines 










Houndfish (Tylosaurus crocodiles) The largest members of the needlefish family, they can grow up to 5 feet in length.

Witch one is it? Here is a Lizardfish. I don't know how anyone could confuse the two.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

nomoreboats said:


> Fished the west side of Lynnhaven inlet today from 0700-1245 using bloodworms and squid. Caught the usual mix of small stuff-a blue, speck/striper doubleheader, bunch of blowfish and couple flounder-all released. 3 nice spot came home in the bucket. Anyway, the girlfriend pulls up this long and skinny fish about a foot long with a big mouth and some pretty wicked teeth. Another guy said it was a lizardfish-never heard of it or saw one before. Anybody seen one of these before?


If you and your girlfriend wear rubber boots, I think I saw you pulling in fish a lot more often than most who were there.

I was closer to the bridge and decided to go elsewhere. Good thing since I caught a citation spot.


----------



## nomoreboats (Sep 22, 2004)

Yup that was us. Come on over and say hi next time!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> It sounds like a Houndfish to me. Their also called the poor mans Marlin because of the way they will jump when you hook them up. .....Tightlines


Hat - That was not the one. Mouth was much more compact and the body was not thin at all. If there are variations, then with a little shorter snout and much thicker body, then it could be a match.

I'll post a pic and see if we can get closer. It really was a ringer for the Alligator Gar I used to catch at Caddo Lake in East Texas.

Every year there, they have a "Gar Rodeo". Caddo is the oldest natural lake in TX (maybe USA) at over 6000 years old and is a Cypress Swamp with as many Water Moccasins as Gar.

At this "Rodeo", scuba divers swim in this 3-6 ft brackish muck that is almost with out visibility to spear these massive gar.

Almost every year one gets nailed by a snake.  

I would'nt put my foot in that lake, but had a great time Bass fishing there.

Interesting picture none the less. That fish does have quite a set of choppers.


----------

